# Peptide Talk from a new guy



## Techron (Feb 12, 2019)

Hey guys. Just a new guy looking for advice ..
I have been on TRT and Sermorlin/ Ipamorelin for about 8months now. Ive seen good improvements but as always looking for more. I recently purchased a vile of 12mg Frag/modgrf/ipamorelin blend 6/3/3 along with IGF LRF 1mg. Ive learned a lot from other forums for the dosage for the IGF LR3 but quite honestly some of the "Cancer" risks are a bit scary. I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on the 12 mg Frag/modgrf/ip blend and dosage. I have read around 100mg 3 x per day? also not sure how much ML of BW i should reconstitute it with. Thanks in advance
Hello,


----------



## Arnold (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## Techron (Feb 13, 2019)

Prince said:


> Welcome!


Thank you sir


----------



## brazey (Feb 13, 2019)

Welcome.... Re-post your question in our peptide forum for more views and responses.


----------



## adhome01 (Feb 23, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## charred999 (Mar 12, 2019)

Welcome. Im new too, and TBH i want to get my posts up. But a question for you. Why use peptides vs other avenues?


----------



## Arnold (Mar 19, 2019)

charred999 said:


> Welcome. Im new too, and TBH i want to get my posts up. But a question for you. Why use peptides vs other avenues?



Welcome, please post your questions in the forums.


----------

